# Talk About Sticker Shock!!



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Walked into what could be called a B&M up here in Canada and perused the shelves... 1792 for $19.99 and Erinmore Mixture for $44.99... Wow...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Sure it was pipe tobacco?!? LOL


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i knew prices were high in canada but come on!


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Does Canada pay for stuff through tobacco taxes? I know beer in Canada is insanely expensive compared to the US and most of that is tax.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Canada pays for everything it can from tobacco tax! It is insanely high. I knew what to expect, and never buy things locally! Thank goodness for the interweb!!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

phatmax said:


> Does Canada pay for stuff through tobacco taxes? I know beer in Canada is insanely expensive compared to the US and most of that is tax.


Not to get too political, buy that is the road we are heading down. SCHIP was the start. I was reading this morning about the Junk Food tax which will increase taxes on sugary drinks, junk food and alcohol to pay for health care reform. I guess they are trying to sneak in as many new sin taxes as they can while Obama is still getting a free ride in the media.

I am sure when the schip tax does not produce the revenue they said it would, they will increase tobacco taxes as well.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

RHNewfie said:


> Canada pays for everything it can from tobacco tax! It is insanely high. I knew what to expect, and never buy things locally! Thank goodness for the interweb!!


I feel your pain bro! I'm the same and will only buy local out of desperation.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

SmoknTaz said:


> I feel your pain bro! I'm the same and will only buy local out of desperation.


I hear ya!! I wanted to price the 1792, I have a tin coming and thought I could grab it after if I liked it... not that that price though!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

This is why I am stocking up now. Sooner or later Obama will need to pay for his programs in the same manner and I will be ready.


----------



## DeadFrog (Mar 19, 2009)

It's bloody crazy here indeed. I'm going to be placing my first online order with 4Noggins in the next few days once I can make up my mind what I want to get.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

They are good, then the shipping kills you! So order enough!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Not to get too political, buy that is the road we are heading down. SCHIP was the start. I was reading this morning about the Junk Food tax which will increase taxes on sugary drinks, junk food and alcohol to pay for health care reform. I guess they are trying to sneak in as many new sin taxes as they can while Obama is still getting a free ride in the media.
> 
> I am sure when the schip tax does not produce the revenue they said it would, they will increase tobacco taxes as well.


The best part of SCHIP is the irony about it. He wants to tax us tobacco smokers to pay to keep children healthy, yet he is pro-choice.

That is a huge contradiction, in my opinion. I could be wrong though...but not often. lol!

Makes me glad I voted for the geezer. "Zombie McCain in 12" lol


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Since the 80s cigarette smokers have been taxed more, more, and more. No one else cared and said if you don't like it "then quit". Slap a tax relative to what cigarette smokers pay on junk food, soda pop, coffee, tea, beer, cigars, gasoline, etc, etc, etc and all of a sudden everybody cares. "United we stand, divided we fall" kinda comes to mind. Its about time Schwartz got his 

:drum:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Not to get too political, buy that is the road we are heading down. SCHIP was the start. I was reading this morning about the Junk Food tax which will increase taxes on sugary drinks, junk food and alcohol to pay for health care reform. I guess they are trying to sneak in as many new sin taxes as they can while Obama is still getting a free ride in the media.
> 
> I am sure when the schip tax does not produce the revenue they said it would, they will increase tobacco taxes as well.


He doesn't seem to realize that when you tax something, you get less of it. Taxing people when they are successfull - less people will be successfull, because there's no reward for it. What's the incentive to work harder if you're just paying for someone else's free ride? By taxing tobacco, he's destroying an industry that's been around forever. As these companies' profits get smaller and smaller, and taxes get higher and higher (because less people will smoke when it gets too expensive), companies will eventually start to go out of business. Then where will he turn to get his money for "the children"?

The junk food tax scares the crap out of me. Talk about a "nanny state".


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

commonsenseman said:


> He doesn't seem to realize that when you tax something, you get less of it. Taxing people when they are successfull - less people will be successfull, because there's no reward for it. What's the incentive to work harder if you're just paying for someone else's free ride? By taxing tobacco, he's destroying an industry that's been around forever. As these companies' profits get smaller and smaller, and taxes get higher and higher (because less people will smoke when it gets too expensive), companies will eventually start to go out of business. Then where will he turn to get his money for "the children"?
> 
> The junk food tax scares the crap out of me. Talk about a "nanny state".


More regulations passed this week. Of course Obama is also a Cigarette smoker. But you don't hear him blaming himself for raising everyone's health care costs. The whole nanny state thing is bothering. As if taxes on Cola and Twinkies is gong to finance the health reform they are trying to push through in a rush before the people who voted for Obama realize he does not know what he is doing and his approval rating dips more.

I guess I am just in a mood to vent. Had a half bowl of Peterson's Sweet Kilarney and the aftertaste is making the 2006 Christmas CHeer I just lit seem flavorless :doh:


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Politicians are way too short sided. They can't see past the here and now. 

What really needs to happen is to find alternatives for tax revenue.

Why not legalize pot and tax it? There are numerous pot smokers in this country; legalizing it and taxing it will stimulate the economy. 

We will save a butt load of bank just from not incarcerating offenders. 

Taxing Churches is another route that needs to be seriously looked at. There are way too many churches in this country, and those are not needed. Bernhard Law owned multiple yachts with the money he made from being a priest because churches don't pay taxes. If Jesus came back today, he would be highly ticked off, don't you think? The priest are not spouse to have more then there congression.

How about a tax on cars? Driving kills way more people then smoking does, and it kills the environment. 

Offer a tax write off to those people who buy bikes and ride them to and from work/school. Not only are we helping the environment, we are also helping Americans get the exercise they need and helping to stop the obesity “epidemic” that everyone is oh so worried about. 

I’m not trying to get all political here; I’m mainly just spit balling ideas that should be considered.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'd be thinking of a road trip to the states and buying what you like.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Actually, the problem is not tax revenues....they just need to spend a lot less. Everything else is in a recession...how about the Federal Govt.

You can only tax an industry so much before you kill it. Not sure how much more the Tobacco industry can stand.



Mr.Lordi said:


> What really needs to happen is to find alternatives for tax revenue.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

I think they need to put a halt on import autos, that will force us to buy American made autos there for opening more jobs and putting more of our own monies back into the economy and not sending it to jap motors. I do love my Toyota but something has to give


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

docruger said:


> I think they need to put a halt on import autos, that will force us to buy American made autos there for opening more jobs and putting more of our own monies back into the economy and not sending it to jap motors. I do love my Toyota but something has to give


Which one is the American Car... a BMW Z3 made in Greenville, SC or a Chevy HHR made in Mexico? No easy answers. GM just needs to start making cars people want to drive again. But with Government Ownership & a new ceo who admits to knowing nothing about cars...they will either be heavily subsidized or sold for pennies on the Dollar in a few years.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Which one is the American Car... a BMW Z3 made in Greenville, SC or a Chevy HHR made in Mexico? No easy answers. GM just needs to start making cars people want to drive again. But with Government Ownership & a new ceo who admits to knowing nothing about cars...they will either be heavily subsidized or sold for pennies on the Dollar in a few years.


Government Motors. maybe they'll come out with the new Chevy Neo as in NEO Natzi. prepare to be socialized. the Obama Nation


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Politicians are way too short sided. They can't see past the here and now.
> 
> What really needs to happen is to find alternatives for tax revenue.
> 
> ...


Which Bernhard Law are you talking about. Cardinal Law who resigned due to knowledge of the priest child abuse scandal in Boston?? Cause I haven't heard anything about him having yachts. I could be wrong. If that was the case he would have been stealing from the church. Priests have the vow of poverty thing remember. Aside from that the payed employees of a church pay income taxes like the rest of us. The church is operated as a non profit charity, 501(c)(3). Too remember the majority of charitable work is done by churches. Should we tax all charities as well. I bet Obama would be all for that one. Then we would all have to rely on "big government" to take care of us.

The car tax, gas tax, credit for bicycles. I live in a rural part of Arkansas. It is a 75 mile round trip for me to go to work. I would take a huge hit because I have to commute a greater distance than the guy who lives a few miles from his job.



Alpedhuez55 said:


> Actually, the problem is not tax revenues....they just need to spend a lot less. Everything else is in a recession...how about the Federal Govt.
> 
> You can only tax an industry so much before you kill it. Not sure how much more the Tobacco industry can stand.


This is pretty much where I stand.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

bigkev77 said:


> Which Bernhard Law are you talking about. Cardinal Law who resigned due to knowledge of the priest child abuse scandal in Boston?? Cause I haven't heard anything about him having yachts. I could be wrong. If that was the case he would have been stealing from the church. Priests have the vow of poverty thing remember. Aside from that the payed employees of a church pay income taxes like the rest of us. The church is operated as a non profit charity, 501(c)(3). Too remember the majority of charitable work is done by churches. Should we tax all charities as well. I bet Obama would be all for that one. Then we would all have to rely on "big government" to take care of us.
> 
> The car tax, gas tax, credit for bicycles. I live in a rural part of Arkansas. It is a 75 mile round trip for me to go to work. I would take a huge hit because I have to commute a greater distance than the guy who lives a few miles from his job.
> 
> This is pretty much where I stand.


I agree totally. The LAST thing we need while we're in a reccession is heavier taxes. The government is one of the only "companies" still adding jobs in a recession. It's completely ridiculous, & we're mortgaging our future by incurring all of this debt that we can't afford to pay even the interest on. This stupid "stimulous" is ridiculous, both Bush & Obama were wrong on that. (By the way I never recieved my check from Obama)


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

bigkev77 said:


> Which Bernhard Law are you talking about. Cardinal Law who resigned due to knowledge of the priest child abuse scandal in Boston?? Cause I haven't heard anything about him having yachts. I could be wrong. If that was the case he would have been stealing from the church. Priests have the vow of poverty thing remember. Aside from that the payed employees of a church pay income taxes like the rest of us. The church is operated as a non profit charity, 501(c)(3). Too remember the majority of charitable work is done by churches. Should we tax all charities as well. I bet Obama would be all for that one. Then we would all have to rely on "big government" to take care of us.


I'm not against Charity, as it tends to be a choice, as opposed to welfare.

Indeed, I am talking about Bernhard Law. As I recall, and its been a while since I read about it, I was 16, I think, when I recall reading about it. But the Boston Herald, I believe it was, report on him and said that he own multiple yachts and a lot of other assets.

I would have to google it, see if it was posted to the internet.

Can't find the original article, but I did find this, and it shows some of what I was talking about He owned Millions in unused real estate, it says.

I swear I recall reading something about him owning a couple yachts, though. I don't know if the Boston Hereld has its archives online.

at the very least, even if we do not tax all churches, I'm still be in favor of tax any that harbor pedophiles and or pass them around like a sex offending joint.



> The _Herald_'s best performance came in a realm where other journalists consistently had real trouble gaining traction: the question of the Archdiocese of Boston's financial resources. With hundreds of victims clamoring for compensation and very little solid information on the table, the _Herald_'s work has been very important.
> 
> For example, on May 10-a week after the Archdiocese abrogated a $30 million settlement with plaintiffs abused by Geoghan on the grounds that it couldn't afford the settlement-the _Herald_'s Jack Sullivan revealed that the Archdiocese had unfettered access to $31 million in liquid assets in its subsidiary Boston Catholic Television. While the story did not name the source of the original tip, it reeked of insider information.
> 
> ...





> The car tax, gas tax, credit for bicycles. I live in a rural part of Arkansas. It is a 75 mile round trip for me to go to work. I would take a huge hit because I have to commute a greater distance than the guy who lives a few miles from his job.


On the car tax, that can be easily modified per area, I think. I'm not an expert on cars,or have any statistics on Gas consumption, but I'd say major citys are more of a contributing factor then rural areas.

Granted, I could be wrong and the rural areas could use more gas, because as you said, longer distances, plus any farms that might be around.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

commonsenseman said:


> He doesn't seem to realize that when you tax something, you get less of it. Taxing people when they are successfull - less people will be successfull, because there's no reward for it. What's the incentive to work harder if you're just paying for someone else's free ride? By taxing tobacco, he's destroying an industry that's been around forever. As these companies' profits get smaller and smaller, and taxes get higher and higher (because less people will smoke when it gets too expensive), companies will eventually start to go out of business. Then where will he turn to get his money for "the children"?
> 
> The junk food tax scares the crap out of me. Talk about a "nanny state".


Another case for the Laffer curve, perhaps??


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

quit bailing out company fatcats that bankrupted their companies in the first place and bail out the taxpayers!


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

Freedom is the only solution. We must be free. When these men tax our goods and services they remove our freedom. They saddle us with chains, and they destroy our livelyhoods. 

The only way we can obtain freedom is by forcing our government to live by the constitution. I fear this is something that will not happen until there is a mass upheaval in our citizenry.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Can't find the original article, but I did find this, and it shows some of what I was talking about He owned Millions in unused real estate, it says.
> 
> I swear I recall reading something about him owning a couple yachts, though. I don't know if the Boston Hereld has its archives online.


That is not Cardinal Law that owns the property, it would be the Arch Diocese of Boston. Priests, Bishops and Cardinals do tend to live quite modestly, though there are some perks that you would get, especially for the Bishops and cardinals. The Yachts were things that were donated to the church by rich Catholics who could not sell them and found them worth more as a tax write off. And they sold a lot of their holdings to pay for the settlements involved in the scandals even though there was some law they could have taken advantage of to limit the payments to I think around 10K per case.

Not excusing the Church for the scandals and cover-ups...I would not have cared if they tried to bring Law up on some contributing charge. But they do a ton of charity work, especially in Boston. You have schools, homeless shelters, hospitals, food banks and other social services. You could make a better case for taxing some of the colleges which are getting $2000-$3000 a month for a shared dorm room. Makes it a lot easier for Harvard and BU to buy up apartment buildings, office space and hotels since they do not have to pay the tens of thousands in property taxes that private owners would.

And a gas tax would hurt rural dwellers more. But that may be next. Obama and many Dems have said that we need to pay more along the lines of what they pay in Europe. When I lived in Boston, I went years without a car. It is nice to have good subway and bus service. In South Carolina and most of the rest of the country, that simply is not possible.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> Another case for the Laffer curve, perhaps??


Precisely! Under the Reagan administration taxes were cut, but tax revenues increased, because people became more productive.


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, that's some pretty impressive pricing. This does not bode well for regular sunset bowls when I move up there this month!


----------



## smurph (Apr 12, 2009)

Lord Wigglybottom said:


> Wow, that's some pretty impressive pricing. This does not bode well for regular sunset bowls when I move up there this month!


Whereabouts are you moving to?

Yes, the prices here can get a little crazy. Alcohol just had an increase too. I love our Canadian Rye (Scotch). Crown Royal, Gibson's Gold... We used to buy it at Costco for $32.99 for 1.14L (about 40 oz.). It is now over $43.00 for the same bottle a month later. That's an insane jump. I've only purchased one tin of baccy - sunset breeze. The rest has been mailed to me from kind kind folks from this forum. I may try 4noggins as DeadFrog has done and see what I can find.


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

smurph said:


> Whereabouts are you moving to?
> 
> Yes, the prices here can get a little crazy. Alcohol just had an increase too. I love our Canadian Rye (Scotch). Crown Royal, Gibson's Gold... We used to buy it at Costco for $32.99 for 1.14L (about 40 oz.). It is now over $43.00 for the same bottle a month later. That's an insane jump. I've only purchased one tin of baccy - sunset breeze. The rest has been mailed to me from kind kind folks from this forum. I may try 4noggins as DeadFrog has done and see what I can find.


Not to be completely pedantic, but neither whiskey you mentioned is scotch or rye. They are simply canadian whiskeys (which at one time were predominantly rye but are almost universally distilled from other grain these days). Scotch can only be produced in scotland, and is distilled from malt as well as grain (some scotches are only distilled from malts and are generally considered superior to blended scotches).


----------



## DJO (Jun 26, 2009)

uvacom said:


> Not to be completely pedantic, but neither whiskey you mentioned is scotch or rye. They are simply canadian whiskeys (which at one time were predominantly rye but are almost universally distilled from other grain these days). Scotch can only be produced in scotland, and is distilled from malt as well as grain (some scotches are only distilled from malts and are generally considered superior to blended scotches).


It's true, Scotch is from Scotland. However, we do have a single-malt whiskey here in Canada. It's called Glen Breton and it's halfway decent. I particularly like the Ice Whisky they make at the distillery. They won an award for it not long ago. It's got some kick and I quite enjoy it.

_(tried linking this post to the Glenora Distillery, but I need 30 posts before I can link, and this is only #1)_


----------



## Darth Smoker (Dec 22, 2007)

The environment does not need helping. Are we so vane as to think we ruin the Planet? If so, then we can "save" it.

Nobody said it better then George Carlin

Not trying to get political here, just pointing out the facts.



Mr.Lordi said:


> .....How about a tax on cars? Driving kills way more people then smoking does, and it kills the environment. Offer a tax write off to those people who buy bikes and ride them to and from work/school. Not only are we helping the environment, we are also helping Americans get the exercise they need and helping to stop the obesity "epidemic" that everyone is oh so worried about.
> 
> I'm not trying to get all political here; I'm mainly just spit balling ideas that should be considered.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Darth Smoker said:


> The environment does not need helping. Are we so vane as to think we ruin the Planet? If so, then we can "save" it.
> 
> Nobody said it better then George Carlin
> 
> Not trying to get political here, just pointing out the facts.


I love Carlin, my fav misanthrope. But to suggest that humans are not ruining the environment is just plain nativity. Global Warming aside, which may or may not be happening, humans still pollute everyday, and it does take a toll.

and the opinions of a popular comic are not tantamount to facts. You did not point anything out.

When you do get some facts, feel free to pm me with them, as opposed to posting them here. the pipe forums had enough of this discussion last week, and I don't want to piss anyone else off. lol


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

There goes my idea of picking up some cigars in Canada when I got visit for a wedding.


----------



## smurph (Apr 12, 2009)

uvacom said:


> Not to be completely pedantic, but neither whiskey you mentioned is scotch or rye. They are simply canadian whiskeys (which at one time were predominantly rye but are almost universally distilled from other grain these days). Scotch can only be produced in scotland, and is distilled from malt as well as grain (some scotches are only distilled from malts and are generally considered superior to blended scotches).


You are correct about the 'Scotch'. I'm not sure why I typed that - I meant to type 'Whisky'. I enjoy my single malt from my homeland... Glenmorangie, Oban, Bruichladdich 12...

And every time I go sub 49th and order a Rye 'n Coke, I get this deer-in-the-headlights look.

Canadian whiskies are usually lighter and smoother than other whisky styles. Another common characteristic of many Canadian whiskies is their use of rye that has been malted, which provides a fuller flavour and smoothness. By Canadian law, Canadian whiskies must be produced in Canada, be distilled from a fermented mash of cereal grain, "be aged in small wood for not less than 3 years", and "possess the aroma, taste and character generally attributed to Canadian whisky." The terms "Canadian Whisky", "Canadian Rye Whisky" and "Rye Whisky" are legally indistinguishable in Canada and do not denote any particular proportion of rye or other grain used in production.


----------

